# Who all is coming to Unicoi??



## M Sharpe (Dec 31, 2015)

With just 2 weeks left, just wondering who all is coming???


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 31, 2015)

I hate to ask as I'm sure it's been covered, is it the 15-17th , also what's the fee to get in, I'm planning on coming regardless, I was just curious in case someone asks.


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 31, 2015)

See u there Mark.


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 31, 2015)

cklem said:


> I hate to ask as I'm sure it's been covered, is it the 15-17th , also what's the fee to get in, I'm planning on coming regardless, I was just curious in case someone asks.



15th, 3-6 & 16th, 9-5.....free admission

Look to see ya there!!


----------



## The mtn man (Dec 31, 2015)

M Sharpe said:


> 15th, 3-6 & 16th, 9-5.....free admission
> 
> Look to see ya there!!



Thanks buddy, it's less than 45 min from me, I haven't been to this convention since I was very young.


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll be there on Saturday!  Just need to win th elottery between now and then!


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## phillip (Jan 1, 2016)

Planning on being there


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jan 1, 2016)

Was planning on coming up. Canceled my reservations two days ago. My Mom is ill and I don't think I can leave her alone at this point. Sounds like it will be a great show. 

Please post plenty of pics. Enjoy!


----------



## Fork Horn (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm planning on being there with my son.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 1, 2016)

Arrowhead95 said:


> Was planning on coming up. Canceled my reservations two days ago. My Mom is ill and I don't think I can leave her alone at this point. Sounds like it will be a great show.
> 
> Please post plenty of pics. Enjoy!



Hope your mom gets better!!

I'll be taking pictures of all of the vendors and their calls, along with pics of the show in general. I would really like to get a group photo of all of them!!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 1, 2016)

I wouldn't miss it for the world.  Thanks for all of your hard work Mark!


----------



## hambone50 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll be there on Friday!


----------



## chobrown (Jan 1, 2016)

Wish I could but I'm 6 hours away. Just to far for me.


----------



## ol bob (Jan 1, 2016)

Mike and I will be there don't have very much to sell but we plan on having a ball been waiting on this a long time . Thanks Mark


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 1, 2016)

chobrown said:


> Wish I could but I'm 6 hours away. Just to far for me.



I understand.

We've got call makers coming from Virginia, West Virginia, Texas, Florida, Kentucky, Tennessee, South Carolina, North Carolina, Mississippi, Alabama, Ohio and Georgia and maybe Arkansas.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 1, 2016)

*my 1st*

looking forward to it, Fri PM..


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 1, 2016)

Will be there with my wife and son. We have a room at the lodge for Friday and Saturday night. Can't wait!!


----------



## sman (Jan 1, 2016)

I hope to stop by for just an hour on the 15th.  

I swear women find out you want to do something and they will plan stuff just to mess with ya. She did it during deer season. She did it after I told her I wanted to go bythis. Now she has a room in Gatlinburg, said she thought it wouldn't be much further.  She did that crap on purpose,  even invited the pa and maw in law.


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jan 1, 2016)

I will be there Friday and Saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## O-Country (Jan 1, 2016)

Me and my wife will be there and I'm gona spend some of her money I need a good wing bone call.


----------



## woods-n-water (Jan 1, 2016)

Yea sir


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 1, 2016)

O-Country said:


> Me and my wife will be there and I'm gona spend some of her money I need a good wing bone call.



There will be 3 of us there, take your pick!!


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 1, 2016)

sman said:


> I hope to stop by for just an hour on the 15th.
> 
> I swear women find out you want to do something and they will plan stuff just to mess with ya. She did it during deer season. She did it after I told her I wanted to go bythis. Now she has a room in Gatlinburg, said she thought it wouldn't be much further.  She did that crap on purpose,  even invited the pa and maw in law.



You in trouble bud!!! You can fix her though!! Spend all your money at the show and let her pay for the rest of the trip!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 1, 2016)

Live about 15mins away. I'll be there the 15th. Mark someone needs to get some sticker name tags that we can write our screen names so we'll know who's who......


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm gonna drop in for sure!!


----------



## Will-dawg (Jan 1, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Live about 15mins away. I'll be there the 15th. Mark someone needs to get some sticker name tags that we can write our screen names so we'll know who's who......



That would be cool


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Jan 1, 2016)

i'll be there saturday probably but maybe friday


----------



## fredw (Jan 2, 2016)

Friday afternoon for me.


----------



## fishskinner007 (Jan 2, 2016)

What is Unicoi and where is it ? New to this site and just relocating to the state from SC.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 2, 2016)

fishskinner007 said:


> What is Unicoi and where is it ? New to this site and just relocating to the state from SC.



Unicoi is a state park in North Georgia located just outside Helen. Great place!


----------



## hold em hook (Jan 2, 2016)

Ok so I am interested in the show and have some questions.  This will be my second season turkey hunting.  I attempted to self teach myself last yr and all the different calls are overwhelming.  Will the call makers have time to discuss calls and demo how they work?  Or is the show to busy?  I want some new calls but I also don't want to buy things I am not skilled enough to use or even not know how to properly use.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 2, 2016)

This being the first year of this show, it's hard to say how busy it will be; but, most of the guys I know take all the time a guy needs to feel that he can play the call. Friday night, after the supper, when everyone is gathered around just shooting the breeze will also be a good time for people to help and answer any questions you may have. Most are not going to offer advice unless you ask, so don't be ashamed to ask. That is the just one of the good things about a show. You don't buy a call in a blister pack and the salesman at Bass Pro is no where to be found. One of the biggest things I see at shows is that a lot of folks won't pick a call up and play it in front of someone! Personally, I want the best one that the guy has to offer. And, that is the one that I get the best sound out of, not the guy doing the selling. However, I will tell you this, that guy doing the selling is the one that made the call, pay attention to how he plays it. Then after you buy the call, spend some time learning the call. Don't just buy it and wait 3 months till turkey season to use it!


----------



## hold em hook (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks.  Sounds like it will be good for me to attend.  I managed to get a couple big birds almost in range and killed my first Jake with only a box call and some mouth calls that sounded like a drunk chimpanzee .  Some new tools and the know how to run them could be a big improvement for me.  So what are price ranges on custom calls?  I don't want to show up without enough $$


----------



## ol bob (Jan 2, 2016)

fishskinner007 said:


> What is Unicoi and where is it ? New to this site and just relocating to the state from SC.



Unless I'm badly mistaken Unicoi will be the largest gathering of "custom" call maker ever under one roof at one time.


----------



## Jakemaster (Jan 2, 2016)

I"ll make the 6hr drive from Va. Be there Fri. And Sat. I"ll be bringing a donation bucket for Mark and Russel. I hope everyone will drop a few dollars in to help out with some of their expenses. Thanks fellows for putting this show together.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jan 2, 2016)

If I don't have to work I'll make the trip across the the river and come check y'all out.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 2, 2016)

hold em hook said:


> Thanks.  Sounds like it will be good for me to attend.  I managed to get a couple big birds almost in range and killed my first Jake with only a box call and some mouth calls that sounded like a drunk chimpanzee .  Some new tools and the know how to run them could be a big improvement for me.  So what are price ranges on custom calls?  I don't want to show up without enough $$



$1000 bucks should get you started!! LOL!!
Well I don't know your finances, but you can spend all you want !! Not giving you a smart answer!! I would imagine pot calls will run anywhere from 40-70, box calls from 75-200 plus. Mouth calls will be cheaper than what you find at Bass Pro. Trumpets from probably 125-250, wingbones from 65-90. This is just a guesstamation. Probably even be some guys that will take credit cards!!


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 2, 2016)

ol bob said:


> Unless I'm badly mistaken Unicoi will be the largest gathering of "custom" call maker ever under one roof at one time.



I believe you're right Mr. Bob!! Plus you won't have to wade through all of the useless and gimmicky stuff that seems to plaque many of these shows!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 2, 2016)

I'll be there both days


----------



## ol bob (Jan 2, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> I believe you're right Mr. Bob!! Plus you won't have to wade through all of the useless and gimmicky stuff that seems to plaque many of these shows!!



I bet you want see a mind reader booth at Unicoi


----------



## UGATurkey (Jan 3, 2016)

Coming up Friday night to be able to go Saturday.  I am excited to see all the custom calls.  Now if turkey season would just hurry up and get here.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 3, 2016)

God willing, I'll be there.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jan 3, 2016)

Myself and one of my son in laws are planning on being there Friday. My wife is planning a trip to Pigeon Forge starting Saturday morning, but she knows how much I have been looking forward to this and said we could go a different time if need be. My son in law is going to take off work early so we can be there soon after it starts on Friday hopefully. Very much looking forward to this show. 

Great job guys getting it together, I thank you for doing it.


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 3, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> I believe you're right Mr. Bob!! Plus you won't have to wade through all of the useless and gimmicky stuff that seems to plaque many of these shows!!



You mean there won't be any "funky chickens" at the show? 

Look forward to seeing you guys there.


----------



## fishin in georgia (Jan 3, 2016)

My wife and I will be be staying at Unicoi on Friday and Saturday. She tolerates my turkey hunting, turkey calling, and turkey call buying fairly well, and in turn I'll have to make the obligatory trip to the shops of Helen with her... A fair trade I think. I look forward to seeing everyone.

I attended a number of the turkey shows at Unicoi back in the day, and it was always a great kick-off for the upcoming season.  Used to be elbow to elbow in there by noon Saturday, and looking at the great line up you have in place I bet it will be again.


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Me and my dad will be over on Saturday.
Is there a set time when Herb McClure is having his hunting seminar.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 3, 2016)

2-4, Timber

Dave, there might be some funky chickens Friday or Saturday night after the show!!!


----------



## NUTT (Jan 3, 2016)

I'll be there Saturday morning. I'm looking for the best box call there for sale. Who's got it?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 3, 2016)

Im with Timber, I look forward to hearing Mr. Herb talk turkey. I met him at breakfast last year in Dillard, but mostly just swapped pleasantries.


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Jan 3, 2016)

NUTT said:


> I'll be there Saturday morning. I'm looking for the best box call there for sale. Who's got it?



There are going to be many "best box call" available for sale. Several top tier box call makers will be there. Just a matter of picking one out that's to your liking. You be at the right place to do that ! Good luck ! I'm in like flint for Fri.& Sat.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 3, 2016)

sman said:


> I hope to stop by for just an hour on the 15th.
> 
> I swear women find out you want to do something and they will plan stuff just to mess with ya. She did it during deer season. She did it after I told her I wanted to go bythis. Now she has a room in Gatlinburg, said she thought it wouldn't be much further.  She did that crap on purpose,  even invited the pa and maw in law.



Man, I can hear that whip crackin' from here!

I think I'm getting up there thursday.


----------



## Big Country (Jan 4, 2016)

Looking like we will have some good cold weather up there. Shaping up nicely Mark.  Thanks for the oppurtunity.


----------



## Burney Mac (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm really looking forward to it. I'll get in Thursday, leave Sunday.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 4, 2016)

What times are the seminars? What are they on? And who's leading them?

Thanks


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Jan 4, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> What times are the seminars? What are they on? And who's leading them?
> 
> Thanks



^^ This!

Also, my wife and I will be there most of the day Saturday


----------



## turkey freak (Jan 4, 2016)

I've never heard of this? What is it?


----------



## ol bob (Jan 4, 2016)

If you like turkey hunting this is a can't miss it show 100% custom calls and hand made knifes,and you get to talk to the people who make them.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 4, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 4, 2016)

I know these fellas will be there.....
Al & Josh Shoemaker
Bill Henkel
Billy Buice
Billy Macallister
Billy White
Blake Thomason
Bob & Michael Buckner
Bob Harwell
Brandon Washington
Brian Lawter
Brian Watts
Chad Hutchinson
Dan Harris
Danny Wells
Darrin Dawkins
Dave Cirincione
Dean Mundenke (Redbeard)
Del Crow
Dickie Champion
Don Sitton
Donnie Richards
Doug Morgan
Ed Jenkins
G L Drew 
Gene Gardner
Gerry Bramblett
Harold and Derrick Fowler
Harry Burkett
Herb McClure
Hoyt Brown
Irvin Whitt
Jack Scott
Jeff Erb
Jeff Lacey
Jeff McKamey
Jeremy Stafford
Jerry Wilkens
Johnny Ponder
Joseph Martin
Kehl Hilbert
Kelly Puckett
Kenneth Shinn
Kevin Cantrell
Kevin Dorsey
Kevin Farr
Kyle Osborne
Lamar Williams
Lee Chadwick
Lon Trice
Lyle Gilbert
Mark McPhail
Mark Prudhomme
Mark Sharpe
Mark Thomas
Marlin Watkins
Matt McLain
Melvin Newman
Olin Humphries
Ralph Permar
Richard Hudson
Roger Tennant
Russell Beard
Steve Mann
Steve Savage
Steve Torman
Tim Sandford
Tony Quarino
Wayne Hendrix
Wendell Lancaster
Will Dutton


----------



## sman (Jan 4, 2016)

ryanwhit said:


> Man, I can hear that whip crackin' from here!
> 
> I think I'm getting up there thursday.



I wear the pants. She decides when I can take em off so....


----------



## spydermon (Jan 4, 2016)

Did I read free admission?


----------



## antnye (Jan 4, 2016)

Dang I'm gonna be so broke after this. I'll have to bum gas money home.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 4, 2016)

spydermon said:


> Did I read free admission?



Yes you did!!


----------



## sman (Jan 5, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> Yes you did!!



Free to get in.

To get out, we'll that's a different story.  Depends on how much you are into truly hand made top quality calls.  Would probably be at least $400 for me with that list.  And that would be the low end of a preset limit.  You don't see names like that together anywhere else.  Like a toy store for turkey hunters.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 5, 2016)

sman said:


> Free to get in.
> 
> To get out, we'll that's a different story.  Depends on how much you are into truly hand made top quality calls.  Would probably be at least $400 for me with that list.  And that would be the low end of a preset limit.  You don't see names like that together anywhere else.  Like a toy store for turkey hunters.



Need to rob a bank and drive an armored car up there!


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 5, 2016)

Just got through checking the National conventions list....it doesn't even compare!


----------



## antnye (Jan 5, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> Just got through checking the National conventions list....it doesn't even compare!



It seems quality call makers at the nationals are getting fewer every year. It's gonna be nice having everyone all together. Not having to wade through the commercialized crap, sugar glider booths and trinket tables to get to the good stuff.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 5, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> Just got through checking the National conventions list....it doesn't even compare!



You are probably gonna end up blackballed by the NWTF!


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 5, 2016)

Not if they want me to continue donating calls to their banquets! Which I understand that life is like a school of fish...you catch one out and one swims right up into his place!


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 5, 2016)

Man I would love to be there.  What a dream to have all those names in one room with nobody trying to sell me shoe inserts while I'm talking to them.  

Can't make it this year.  But I truly hope that it's very successful and that this event will continue many years into the future.

I would love the opportunity to pick up several new calls from the likes of Lamar Williams (who is truly one of the nicest people I've ever met), Darrin Dawkins, Bob Harwell and I would love to meet Steve Mann, Mr. Buice, Mr. McClure, Irvin Whit and about a dozen other of those guys.

What a great idea to have a show with no vendor fee so that the REAL talent shows up.

I don't see the self-appointed god of the trumpet call on the list...so at least there should be some air left in the room at the end of the day.


----------



## ol bob (Jan 5, 2016)

The real top trumpet call maker will be there Billy Buice has been making them 46 years nobody else even comes close to that


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 5, 2016)

He would be one of my first stops.  I do not own one of his calls.  But I've seen many and heard just as many played.  

Mr. Lamar would probably be my first stop just to say hi and see if he had any calls still available.  But Billy would be high on my list as well.

I can never have too many Harwells either.  Darrin, I met once and was very impressed with him just as a person.

True story.  Many years ago I bought one of his long boxes off of ebay because I didn't know any better.  It had been modified in some way by the original owner and I just could not get it to play right.  I spoke with Darrin on the phone several times about what I could do to "fix" it and he spent at least a couple of hours on the phone with me.

Even though he didn't sell me the call and even though it had been messed up by the owner, he offered to have me send it back to him to see if he could fix it.  Told me that, if he couldn't fix it, he would make me a new one.  That's what call making is about to me.  For a long time, it became about egos and who can shame who more.  But there are so many truly great men out there who are not only insanely talented but also just plain great people....if any can make this event, it would be worth the trip.  Some of the greats are on this list.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 5, 2016)

ol bob said:


> I bet you want see a mind reader booth at Unicoi



Turned down 3 fortune tellers today!! They should have known the answer to that.........


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 6, 2016)

sman said:


> Free to get in.
> 
> To get out, we'll that's a different story.  Depends on how much you are into truly hand made top quality calls.  Would probably be at least $400 for me with that list.  And that would be the low end of a preset limit.  You don't see names like that together anywhere else.  Like a toy store for turkey hunters.



I have stuff on ebay for sale right now just to raise some extra (she don't know about) funds for this event . Scott u need to MANville up and get your room booked!


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 6, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> I have stuff on ebay for sale right now just to raise some extra (she don't know about) funds for this event . Scott u need to MANville up and get your room booked!



What's the minimum bid on that Yildiz .410?


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 6, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> Turned down 3 fortune tellers today!! They should have known the answer to that.........




Dang, I was looking to pick up some call money while there. Hope wally world will take back the Ouija board and majic 8 ball.


----------



## six (Jan 6, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> Turned down 3 fortune tellers today!! They should have known the answer to that.........


If you would have asked me day before yesterday I could have told you three fortune tellers were going to contact you yesterday.


----------



## kiltman (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm hoping to be there.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 6, 2016)

Timber1 said:


> Dang, I was looking to pick up some call money while there. Hope wally world will take back the Ouija board and majic 8 ball.



Don't need a Ouija board to tell that a lot of people are going to go broke spending money on turkey calls!!


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 6, 2016)

turkeykirk said:


> What's the minimum bid on that Yildiz .410?



TK you talking about this little gun


----------



## turkeykirk (Jan 6, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> TK you talking about this little gun



Yea, that's the one. Just want to see what I needed to bid on eBay .


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 6, 2016)

turkeykirk said:


> Yea, that's the one. Just want to see what I needed to bid on eBay .



Just send a sealed cash bid to the address I will PM you. I am doing a private auction on it. I will let you know if you winning bidder.


----------



## BEARDHUNTER (Jan 6, 2016)

I call Unicoi State Park and Lodge today and talk to lynn Chambers, she said they were only four rooms left for Fri night and few rooms left for Sat. night Thanks everyone for this Show


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 6, 2016)

tried to reserve a room for Saturday night only, but they have a minimum of two night stay


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 6, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> tried to reserve a room for Saturday night only, but they have a minimum of two night stay



Joe, did you follow the directions that have been present from the start?? Were you trying to book on-line?? Call 800-573-9659, tell them Unicoi Turkey show. That should get you a room. If that doesn't work, ask to speak to Mertice and tell her what you want!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 7, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> Joe, did you follow the directions that have been present from the start?? Were you trying to book on-line?? Call 800-573-9659, tell them Unicoi Turkey show. That should get you a room. If that doesn't work, ask to speak to Mertice and tell her what you want!!



I called and left message...then tried on line.  I will call again today.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 7, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> I called and left message...then tried on line.  I will call again today.



Try this number...706-878-2201


----------



## TR Call Maker (Jan 7, 2016)

It looks like I may have some XT mouth calls for sale at Unicoi if anyone is interested. I know some of you have used them in the past.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 7, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> Try this number...706-878-2201



left another message


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 7, 2016)

TR Call Maker said:


> It looks like I may have some XT mouth calls for sale at Unicoi if anyone is interested. I know some of you have used them in the past.



great mouth calls.  Hope you have a few boxes with you...been wanting to try them and see what kind of turkey you got in them


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 7, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> left another message



finally got a callback and have reservation for Saturday night. Hopefully, I will be up there before lunch to hang out the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## TK1 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm not personally going but if all goes well Wendell Lancaster will have our XT products there..


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 7, 2016)

Haven't heard anything from Wendell so I take that as a good sign!! I'm sure those XT calls will be a seller!!


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 9, 2016)

Man, time is fast approaching!! I'm going to be right down to the wire getting everything ready!! Looks like going to be a good turn out. Got it being broadcasted on 99.3fm community calendar. Russell has already had several calls from guys from SC & NC asking about the show!! Come on out and support these guys that helped make turkey hunting what it is today !!!!


----------



## Brad (Jan 9, 2016)

I can't wait.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Jan 11, 2016)

Bump to top of the page. I plan on being there Friday evening.


----------



## ol bob (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm not going to have a lot to sell but all you GONers be sure to stop by and say hello and talk turkey'


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 12, 2016)

Just one more day at work and I'll be pulling out for Unicoi!! Lots of hard work and countless hours of answering emails and phone calls have gone into this show!! I hope that those attending has a good time, finds the calls they are wanting, and gets to talk to the call maker of their choice!! I've been asked if this show is going to be like Nashville where the call maker doesn't have time to talk to an individual. I hope every question gets answered, no matter how trivial! This is a great bunch of guys showing up to offer their calls. There will be guys just starting out to 46 year veterans!! A wide variety of calls will be offered!! Hopefully new friendships will be made and new ones started!!  A lot of these guys I know by name only and have conversed with on a regular basis; but, I hope to put names with faces in a couple of days!! It's going to be a great weekend!! 
We've had several people that have helped us immensely and I thank them for all that they have done!! Ol' bob being one of them!! Mr. Bob Buckner has done his share of getting vendors to make this a success!! Mr. Bob, we are very thankful!! Mr. Herb McClure and several others have done their share of spreading the word around in the north Georgia area by putting up flyers!! The radio station, WCONfm 99.3 has done a good job of broadcasting to north GA and surrounding states!
Hopefully, we'll just get better!!


----------



## strutnrut (Jan 13, 2016)

If I had my way I would be leaving today but got to wait until tomorrow. 

Ya'll drive safe and lets have a good time.


----------



## ol bob (Jan 13, 2016)

Mark no thanks needed I just thank you and God that I will get to go to at least one more Unicoi show this is what call making is all about.


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2016)

I plan on being there Saturday.


----------



## sman (Jan 13, 2016)

Spoke with Lonnie Mabry.  He will be coming by to catch up on Saturday.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 13, 2016)

Was he bringing calls...don't have him on the list??


----------



## gregg (Jan 13, 2016)

Cool, just saw this, the wife and I will stop by the show Saturday.


----------



## sman (Jan 13, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> Was he bringing calls...don't have him on the list??



No.  He said he wanted to just come by and see old friends.


----------



## sman (Jan 13, 2016)

And he is bring some cash to buy a few calls. I provided him with the cash...in return for calls of course. 

Can't make it to Unicoi, needed a fix.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 13, 2016)

sman said:


> And he is bring some cash to buy a few calls. I provided him with the cash...in return for calls of course.
> 
> Can't make it to Unicoi, needed a fix.



Man, what in the world?? Thought you were stopping by on your way to Gatlinburg!! Women!!!


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 13, 2016)

sman said:


> No.  He said he wanted to just come by and see old friends.



Would love to have him as a vendor next year, but I understand if he doesn't want to do shows.


----------



## sman (Jan 14, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> Would love to have him as a vendor next year, but I understand if he doesn't want to do shows.



We are in Asheville. She wanted to leave early. Typical.

I'm sure I will have to not look at the turkey forum next week.  The what did you get from Unicoi thread will sting.


----------



## lx545 (Jan 15, 2016)

Me and the family are gonna ride over tomorrow.


----------



## NUTT (Jan 15, 2016)

Went today and it was awesome! 
Got 2 long boxes and an owl hooter but had to get out of there or I would have had to take a second mortgage out to finance all the calls I wanted. Unbelievable amount of true artistry and craftsmanship. 
Thanks to all that made it happen!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 15, 2016)

Mark great job helping put the show together. We went today and browsed around and I dare say you won't find a finer collection of custom calls in one place at one time anywhere. I got to speak to a few forum members and buy a few new toys for this spring. Also got to spend a few minutes with a longtime dear friend in Mr. Herb McClure. Do yourself a favor and go by and say hello if you get a chance. Also he has a seminar tomorrow afternoon this is a chance to hear a true mountain turkey hunter share some knowledge. Thanks to everyone that help put the show together. Get off your tails and go give it a look tomorrow guys.


----------



## phillip (Jan 16, 2016)

All I can say is WOW , great show , thanks for putting it on , great job. Still hearing the sweet sounds of those calls//can't wait for next year //


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 16, 2016)

Great show. Enjoyed it


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 16, 2016)

*good show, thanks*

Had a good time, found the box call I needed, will be back next year.
Thanks guys/gals !!


----------



## O-Country (Jan 16, 2016)

What a great time with a great bunch of folks. We made it up Friday evening and then back today. I got to spend some time with Mr. Herb McClure Friday and again today ( what a wealth of information on turkeys) and set through his seminar today. I picked up two wing bone calls and got hands on instruction from the builders of both. I picked up Mr. McClures book yesterday and could not put it down as I have finished it now and I truly enjoyed it start to finish.  A big thanks to Don Sitton from Sittons Game Calls and Kevin from Kevin's Wingbone Calls for taking the time to show me how to start learning to use the Wingbone call. Thank you Mark (M Sharpe) and everyone involved in this for the work getting this together it was a great weekend.


----------



## kiltman (Jan 16, 2016)

I agree with the above comments.  I was there today (Sat), and I enjoyed myself.  I purchased a box call I have been needing, a few call pouches, and my son purchased a crow call and pocket size pot call.  I got to listen to the crow call on my 1 1/2 hour drive home.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 16, 2016)

It was a wonderful show I had a great time meeting a lot of people and hearing some fine calls. To top it all of got to meet Mr.Hearb McClure and listen to him talk about turkeys for a while. It was a great time!!


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 16, 2016)

The show was awesome, best I've been to.


----------



## Randy (Jan 16, 2016)

I came home broke but happy.  Picked up,a long box from Lamar Williams and a short Box from Steve Mann.


----------



## fishin in georgia (Jan 16, 2016)

I too agree with the comments above, it was a great show!  Any kind of turkey call a person could possibly want in one big room, (and several variations I had never seen before), along with the craftsmen/artists/call makers who made them all right there and who were more than generous with their time and information. Yes, I spent WAY too much money but no regrets here, I'll start saving up now for next year's show.  Now, I'm off to start reading my new book from Herb McClure....


----------



## turkeyed (Jan 16, 2016)

I enjoyed the show immensely.  Lots of awesome calls, people, and fellowship!   Got to meet several members in person and put a face with a username.  

Is there room to grow and spread out more?  It was somewhat cramped and each call maker was provided very limited space.  Do they have another room that could be used to spread things out just a bit?  Just a thought, hope its received well, not gripping just providing feedback.  

Overall had a great time!


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 16, 2016)

It was a great show.  Thanks again Mark and Russell for spearheading it!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 17, 2016)

turkeyed said:


> I enjoyed the show immensely.  Lots of awesome calls, people, and fellowship!   Got to meet several members in person and put a face with a username.
> 
> Is there room to grow and spread out more?  It was somewhat cramped and each call maker was provided very limited space.  Do they have another room that could be used to spread things out just a bit?  Just a thought, hope its received well, not gripping just providing feedback.
> 
> Overall had a great time!



Yes the are 3 more conference rooms on the second story below. Only problem with that is it cost a lot of $$$ to rent those as well. When I worked up there back in the 90's when the show was huge it took over the entire Lodge. Now thing is that was kinda deceiving though. The main conference center where the show was this time was used only for the calling contest and the other rooms downstairs were used for the vendors. I honestly believe that there were more actual call makers this weekend then ever. I'm glad that a turkey show is back at Unicoi like it should be.


----------



## turkeyed (Jan 17, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Yes the are 3 more conference rooms on the second story below. Only problem with that is it cost a lot of $$$ to rent those as well. When I worked up there back in the 90's when the show was huge it took over the entire Lodge. Now thing is that was kinda deceiving though. The main conference center where the show was this time was used only for the calling contest and the other rooms downstairs were used for the vendors. I honestly believe that there were more actual call makers this weekend then ever. I'm glad that a turkey show is back at Unicoi like it should be.



I know what $$$$$ was charged for the room!  I think getting the others would not be an issue.


----------



## gregg (Jan 17, 2016)

I was only able to stop by the show for 15 minutes on my way through Helen with the wife, but it was awesome, I haven't seen one like this in MANY years. Best part about it, every vendor I talked to said it was great for them as well, one actually said they feared it would be tough to get a table next year. I played some trumpets and was surprised how easy they were to play compared to some other wing-bone type calls I have tried previously.....next year I'm getting a trumpet


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 17, 2016)

turkeyed said:


> I enjoyed the show immensely.  Lots of awesome calls, people, and fellowship!   Got to meet several members in person and put a face with a username.
> 
> Is there room to grow and spread out more?  It was somewhat cramped and each call maker was provided very limited space.  Do they have another room that could be used to spread things out just a bit?  Just a thought, hope its received well, not gripping just providing feedback.
> 
> Overall had a great time!



I asked Mark that same question and he said if there are enough call makers next year then we can use the lobby as well (the one where the banjo playing was) and that should hold quite a few more tables.  Hope he fills that up too!!  Great show!


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 17, 2016)

turkeyed said:


> I know what $$$$$ was charged for the room!  I think getting the others would not be an issue.



It is a little hard to put vendors on different floors. You always have to worry about the others exposure!! And no, I doubt you know all that it cost and I doubt you know all the details either.


----------



## turkeyed (Jan 18, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> It is a little hard to put vendors on different floors. You always have to worry about the others exposure!! And no, I doubt you know all that it cost and I doubt you know all the details either.



You might be surprised what I know!  Its irrelevant though! 

I was just merely offering constructive criticism.  Take it for what it is.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 18, 2016)

M Sharpe said:


> Haven't heard anything from Wendell so I take that as a good sign!! I'm sure those XT calls will be a seller!!



He sold everyone of them


----------

